# Early spring panfish



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Does anyone do any good panfishing this early in the year? Never tried this early. Tips and tricks much appreciated.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fishing75 said:


> Does anyone do any good panfishing this early in the year? Never tried this early. Tips and tricks much appreciated.


Ice out-spawn is my personal favorite time to target bluegill and crappie. What part of the state??


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Caught these on wed if this week. They will probably be spawning next week and you should be able to get into crappie by next week in the right places. I usually start pan fishing right after ice out before I switch into bass gear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Northwestern part of the state. Around Sandusky. 
WOW those are some really nice perch. Are those from Lake Erie?Going to give reservoirs and ponds a try this week.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Just wondered what were you using? Minnows? Worms? Waxies? 
Just didn’t know because of how early it is.


----------



## partlyable (Mar 2, 2005)

Perch from shore I almost always use minnow. Those perch were caught on minnows. When I start crappie fishing I will usually use small tubes or grubs, but minnows work for crappie as well. Those were caught in a large private lake in northeast Ohio. Good luck and let me know how you do. Any other questions feel free to ask on here or pm me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Thank you very much for the tips. I am going to try on Monday at the res.


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Not a single bite today at the res or local pond. Maybe when it warms up a little. The water was a little stained today, could play into factor why I didn’t catch any.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Now is THE time go get em!
This was march20th a few years ago from a very heavily pressured public lake. Had a boatload of big perch and crappies


----------



## Fishing75 (Mar 3, 2018)

Went out to the marinas at Lake Erie, no fish there. Went to resthaven, no crappie there either. Looked with underwear camera, only couple small gills. And caught only 1 catfish on a minnow.


----------

